# Chupar, dar uma chupadinha



## Mangato

Além do que diz  o dicionário de acima, isto tem outros significados?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

Com certeza, tem. E vou dizendo, assim sem mais nada, a primeira coisa que a gente vai pensar tem conotação sexual. Preciso explicar mais?
No sentido mais 'puro' é, por exemplo, dar uma chupadinha no sorvete.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Com certeza, tem. E vou dizendo, assim sem mais nada, a primeira coisa que a gente vai pensar tem conotação sexual. Preciso explicar mais?
> No sentido mais 'puro' é, por exemplo, dar uma chupadinha no sorvete.


 
Obrigado, Vanda. não posso colocar contexto porque é uma piada que escutei no youtube. Mas tinha dúvidas se falavam dum beijo apaixonado ou algo mais 

Em espanhol chupar além de faze-lo no sorvete, numa bala,etc. também o ussamos como sinónimo de engolir álcool.

Cumprimentos


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Em espanhol chupar além de faze-lo no sorvete, numa bala,etc. também o ussamos como sinónimo de engolir álcool.


Neste caso a gíria correspondente em português seria "mamar".


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> Além do que diz o dicionário de acima, isto tem outros significados?
> 
> Cumprimentos


 Acá suena mal también , tendría esa misma connotación sexual que en portugués.Es cierto que se le puede dar una chupada a cualquier cosa pero la gente (como retorcida que es)pensaría enseguida en el acto de la _mamada _como dice *oli *o como le decimos acá "pete".
Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coquis14 said:


> Acá suena mal también , tendría esa misma connotación sexual que en portugués.Es cierto que se le puede dar una chupada a cualquier cosa pero la gente (como retorcida que es)pensaría enseguida en el acto de la _mamada _como dice *oli *o como le decimos acá "pete".
> Saludos


 
 ¿Qué el "mamar" de Olivinha no se refiere a la ingesta de alcohol?


----------



## coquis14

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Qué el "mamar" de Olivinha no se refiere a la ingesta de alcohol?


 Tenes razón ,jeje.De todas maneras *Olivinha* está equivocada, es raro de explicar , mamar=felatio (especialmente en Méjico si no me equivoco) y mamado=borracho aunque tal vez en España mamar sea sinónimo de beber.
Saludos


----------



## Mangato

coquis14 said:


> Tenes razón ,jeje.De todas maneras *Olivinha* está equivocada, es raro de explicar , mamar=felatio (especialmente en Méjico si no me equivoco) y mamado=borracho aunque tal vez en España mamar sea sinónimo de beber.
> Saludos


 

Mamado en España = borracho

sin embargo mamar habitualmente no se utiliza como sinónimo de beber alcohol


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> Mamado en España = borracho
> 
> sin embargo mamar habitualmente no se utiliza como sinónimo de beber alcohol


 Entonces ¿coincidimos en mamar=felatio?.


----------



## Mangato

coquis14 said:


> Entonces ¿coincidimos en mamar=felatio?.


 
Es una de las acepciones, pero no exclusiva.  Y en português creo que no.


----------



## willy2008

mamarce en portugues tambien es emborracharse,chupar podria ser como dice coquis 14 con el sentido de felatio pero no siempre,y si con ese sentido seria fazer um boquete pero bien giria.


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> Es una de las acepciones, pero no exclusiva. Y en português creo que no.


 


willy2008 said:


> mamarce en portugues tambien es emborracharse,chupar podria ser como dice coquis 14 con el sentido de felatio pero no siempre,y si con ese sentido seria fazer um boquete pero bien giria.


 
 No , claro que no , no siempre tiene esa acepción y me referería solo al español.
Saludos


----------



## olivinha

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Qué el "mamar" de Olivinha no se refiere a la ingesta de alcohol?


 
Sí, a exactamente esto me refería yo en mi _post_:
(Aurélio)
Mamar:
 8.  Bras.  Gír.  Embriagar-se, embebedar-se.



Mangato said:


> Es una de las acepciones, pero no exclusiva. Y en português creo que no.


 
O Aurélio não reconhece como tal, mas outros dicionários sim.
Veja aqui, por exemplo.

PS: Desculpe, Vanda, poderia juntar os meus posts. Valeu.


----------



## ceballos

Mamar para além de todas estas coisas significa em espanhol amamentar


----------



## Carfer

ceballos said:


> Mamar para além de todas estas coisas significa em espanhol amamentar


 
Eu diria que esse é que é o significado comum também em português, ceballos


----------



## coolbrowne

ceballos said:


> Mamar para além de todas estas coisas significa em espanhol amamentar


 
Não seria talvez *ser amamentado*? (o sujeito de *amamentar* devia ser a dona da mama)


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado a todas e todos. Lémbran-se que o fio era sobre chupar? Mas parece que o pessoal derivou hacia mamar. 
Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## coolbrowne

Mangato said:


> Obrigado a todas e todos. Lémbran-se que o fio era sobre chupar? Mas parece que o pessoal derivou hacia mamar.


¡No te puedo creer!
Por acá nadie deriva


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Mas parece que o pessoal derivou hacia mamar.
> Cumprimentos
> MG


Desculpe, Mangato, acho que a culpa foi minha.

Mas falando em _chupar_, acho interessante, na verdade eu acho mesmo é gozado, quando na Espanha chamam de "chupón" àquele jogador de futebol que não passa a bola: 
¿Mesi es un chupón o juega para el equipo? 
Na verdade, eu não sei se neste caso "chupón" vem de "chupar" (porque "chupar la pelota" sonaría muy raro...)


----------



## Mangato

coolbrowne said:


> ¡No te puedo creer!
> Por acá nadie deriva


 
Talvez não me expresei adequadamente. Quis dizer que as opiniões foron trocando en torno a uma palavra que não era a da pergunta. Desculpas 

*derivar *






do Lat. _derivare_
Gram., formar palavras com o tema de outras e afixos;


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Desculpe, Mangato, acho que a culpa foi minha.
> 
> Mas falando em _chupar_, acho interessante, na verdade eu acho mesmo é gozado, quando na Espanha chamam de "chupón" àquele jogador de futebol que não passa a bola:
> ¿Mesi es un chupón o juega para el equipo?
> Na verdade, eu não sei se neste caso "chupón" vem de "chupar" (porque "chupar la pelota" sonaría muy raro...)


 
Sim, e também e chupón aquele que vive e se lucra a conta dos outros.


----------



## coolbrowne

Mangato said:


> Talvez não me expres*s*ei adequadamente. Quis dizer que as opiniões for*am* trocando en torno *de* uma palavra que não era a da pergunta. Desculpas


 
*¡NO HOMBRE!* ¡Pues que era un chiste! ¡No hay nada que desculpar!

Ao contrário, expressou-se V. Exa mui claramente.  Eu é que fui obscuro ao tentar usar ironia (dirigida aos _"derivantes"_, bem entendido) para indicar que concordo com V Exa. em gênero, número e grau. Leia-se
Aqui o que não falta é _"derivante"_. ​Até mais ver...


----------



## ceballos

Peço desculpa por ter desviado o tema. 
Cumprimentos


----------

